# Many loving spayed rescue girls - Dearborn, MI



## tipsytails (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello everyone! 

Right now, we have many loving spayed rescue girls that are looking for loving homes in the SE MI area. I am more than willing to travel up to 2 hours one way to help transport these girls to their new homes.

You can learn more about them on petfinder: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI726.html

If you are interested, you can email us at adoptions @ tipsytails.com for an adoption application.

Thank you!


----------

